# Ice Fishing Seminar Nov 24th



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Ice fishing seminar scheduled for Sunday November 24th from 1pm -3pm hosted by Scott Albrecht AKA "Ice Pro From Ohio". Please let me know if you can attend.........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds good, will plan on being there.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Will plan on being there!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Keep them coming, I need at least 13 more for the seminar.........Mark


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

What does it Cost to Attend?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Jim, it's free, doesn't cost anything...............Mark


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I will attend. I am also bringing a Guest... so add 2 to the List.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I would attend but Ravenna is a 250 mile round trip for me. I wish it was closer to the Columbus area.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

If you do have this seminar is there anyway it can be recorded for those of us who are unable to attend? It could be posted on here for us to watch.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Sure, any free gifts or raffle???? Will there be any 2lb abrasenex floro?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I will be watching this on Sunday from 1-3pm!!! LETS GO BROWNS!!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Topics covered and background on the presenter available????

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Erie, just spoke with Scott regarding this weekend. He wants the guys attending to ask the questions or to decide what they want him to talk about........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Ice Fishing for me started 20 years ago in Michigan with Harry Wald (Ficious Jigs Owner) who taught me everything I know on Lake St. Clair.

Moving from Michigan to Port Clinton, Oh gave me access to some of the best fishing areas in the state on Lake Erie. From there I moved to Central Ohio and have pushed the envelope on what works and doesn&#8217;t work on the hard water, bringing my bag of tricks from Michigan and Lake Erie, I quickly became known on the local bodies of water.

In 2008, I created a face book page dedicated to Ice Fishing in Ohio as I saw the need for a forum that was strictly for Ohio. At the same time, David Hoheisel was creating IceFishOhio.com and invited me to be on his pro staff. I took second place in their first ice fishing tournament and earned the respect of the other pro staff members on the site.

Since then I have become somewhat of a local celebrity with great companies supporting me like Vicious Fishing and PK Lures. My weekends are booked year round with seminars especially during ice season. And when I am not talking about ice fishing on my blog, website, forums, facebook, videos, media publications etc...I am taking newbies on the ice and teaching them how to ice fish!

My goal is two fold..

1.) Teach others how to ice fish safely in Ohio and get the newest products in the industry into the hands of Ohio fisherman.

2.) Ohio tends to fall off the radar for soft water and hard water fishing I want to work on putting it back on the map!

I also have an upcoming article with Crappie World magazine in December and a new Facebook page and website.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Mark,it looks like i'll be able to make it.might have bro in law also

Is it still on?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

may stop by, but cant stay for the entire program. I'll be on the clock.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Stopped by yesterday evening to get some pro-pane. We will try to be there for the seminar. Still want to give this ice fishing a shot. May even have some fresh smoked bacon for you Mark.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Was a good seminar.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, Mark!


----------



## Coach (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the the seminar Mark. Realy enjoyed it and thought it was well done. Coach


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Good seminar mark


----------

